# Translucent NIP bowl



## Tim Carter (Dec 7, 2012)

A translucent NIP bowl, about 13" in diameter, finished with high gloss wipe on poly. It's going to the gallery today.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful bowl!!!!!!


----------



## healeydays (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, that bowl just glows back at you. 

Simply beautiful.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow!!!

Tom


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Dec 7, 2012)

Holy cow that is cool!!!!!!!


----------



## drycreek (Dec 7, 2012)

Absolutely WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 7, 2012)

stunning piece of art


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2012)

That's a beauty! There aren't many things prettier than a nice translucent piece of NIP!

Just a question about your finish process... Did you oil soak this prior to the poly? And secondly, what your process for sanding/polishing after the poly. I really like a glossy finish on a piece like this, but it gives me fits trying to get a perfect surface.


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 7, 2012)

Good questions Doc, I was thinking the same thing. @Tim. What does a turning like that sell for in a gallery?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 7, 2012)

Tim - Beautiful work ! Its a very stunning piece 
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Incredible work of art


----------



## TimR (Dec 7, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 8, 2012)

I soaked it in boiled linseed oil for several hours and then let it dry. It has about 10-12 coats of wipe on poly that were sanded between coats with 220 to 400 grit sandpaper. The final 3-4 coats of finish were Minwax spray poly in a can but I sanded between coats with 400 grit paper, blew the piece off with the compressor and then wiped it down with mineral spirits right before spraying a coat of finish. I also put the piece in the direct sun to dry after each coat, if it's fairly calm. I got the finish I wanted and didn't have to use the Beall system to buff out any dust nibs. 

Thanks for all of your great comments!


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome work !


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2012)

Exceptional piece, Tim.

Which gallery is it going to? My wife's parents are headed down to Fla in a couple of days, usually stay in Boca now but his mom (my wife's grandmother) lives in Delray Beach.


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 11, 2012)

It's in Forms Gallery, on Atlantic Ave., in Delray Beach. You should tell them to try some of the restaurants on Atlantic Avenue. They're great and there's a lot of them in a small area!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2012)

Tim Carter said:


> It's in Forms Gallery, on Atlantic Ave., in Delray Beach. You should tell them to try some of the restaurants on Atlantic Avenue. They're great and there's a lot of them in a small area!



They've been going to Delray for decades (they switched to staying in Boca a couple of years ago). I'm sure they know the restaurants very well!

I remember a couple of galleries on Atlantic but not by name -- anyway, congratulations, you're putting a great piece on show just in time for all the snowbirds to see when they arrive


----------

